# ThinkPad X60 Recovery guide



## balanga (Jul 1, 2018)

I came across this guide for unbricking a ThinkPad X60, and wondered if it may also work on a ThinkPad X61....

How difficult is this guide and would I really need a Beagle Bone Black to perform this or would something else do?


----------

